# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1 м/п диска



## Pobeda (20 Дек 2019)

ОБЛАСТЬ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЯ : поясничный, кресцовый отделы позвоночника, Копчик, крестцово- подвздошные сочленения, миелография.

На полученных нативных изображениях:
Пепедне-задний размер позвоночного канала на уровне тел позвонков 16мм.
В положении лёжа сглажен поясничный лордоз, вертикальная ось сохранена, смещение L5 кзади на 6мм. Учитывая общее количество позвонков, форму позвонка, наличие боковых масс крестца, м/п диска, больше данных за люмбализацию S1. Тела позвонков заострены в краевых участках. МР- признаки субхондральной жировой перестройки костного мозга в смежных отделах тел L5, S1 позвонков (по типу  Modic2), локальные импрессии замыкательных пластинок тел L2, L3, L4 позвонков по типу узлов Шморля (до 1/5 высоты тел), признаки снижения гидрофильности м/п дисков.

Тн12-L1 м/п диск выпячивается дорсально медианно на 2мм.
L5-S1 м/п диск выпячивается дорсально медианно - парамедианно вправо на 14.3мм (основание около 18мм) с признаками секвестрации, расположением секвестральных масс парамедианно справа с облитерацией правого эпидурального латерального кармана, дислокацией каудально на 8 мм в проекции правого неврального корешка S1.

Крестцово-подвздошные суставы обычной конфигурации, симметричные с двух сторон, релаксационые характеристики не изменены.

Копчик направлен вентрально, стояние Копчик правильное, патологических смещений в крестцово-копчиковом сочленении не выявлено.

Спинной мозг в видимых отделах, конус имеют ровные чёткие контуры, релаксационые характеристики не изменены. Признаков нарушения ликвородинамики не выявлено.

Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ : Мрт-признаки остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Люмбализация S1. Ретроспондилолистез L5. Заднебоковая левосторонняя грыжа Тн12-L1 м-диска. Заднебоковая правосторонняя секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1 м/п диска.



Сейчас прохожу медикаментозное лечение :
Мидокалм 150мг по 1 табл 3 раза в день 10 дней
Артоксан 20мг вм чередовать с кеторол 2.0 вм через день
Омепразол 20мг по 1 табл 2 раза в день
Ксефокам 8 мг по 1 табл 2 раза в день до 10 дней
Нормовен по 1 табл 2 раза в день 1 месяц
Мильгамма 2.0 вм номер 10
КАКИЕ ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ МОИ СЛЕДУЮЩИЕ ДЕЙСТВИЯ?


----------



## La murr (20 Дек 2019)

@Pobeda, Виктория, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Pobeda (20 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте! Данные мрт находятся на диске и к сожалению он не открывается ((


----------



## Весёлый (20 Дек 2019)

Pobeda написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Данные мрт находятся на диске и к сожалению он не открывается ((


Здравствуйте. Скачайте из инета на комп программу Radiant Dicom. С её помощью можно просмотреть снимки на диске, скинуть их в папку в формате фото, создать альбом на форуме и выложить их туда или здесь в теме.


----------



## Pobeda (20 Дек 2019)

Спасибо, попробую.


----------



## Pobeda (20 Дек 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, программу скачала, но диск по прежнему не читается и не открывается (


----------



## Весёлый (20 Дек 2019)

Если подождёте немного, позже в личку пришлю Вам скрины, как через программу открыть снимки с диска. Через час, примерно.


----------



## Pobeda (20 Дек 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, конечно подожду) спасибо.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (20 Дек 2019)

Pobeda написал(а):


> @Шура Балаганов, программу скачала, но диск по прежнему не читается и не открывается (


там на диске уже идет программа обычно. и даже иногда врачи инструкцию дают как открывать)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2019)

Действия зависят от того, что и как болит.


----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)

С 17.12.19 принимаю следующие препараты :
Мидокалм 150мг по 1 табл 3 раза в день 10 дней
Артоксан 20мг вм чередовать с кеторол 2.0 вм через день
Омепразол 20мг по 1 табл 2 раза в день 
Ксефокам 8 мг по 1 табл 2 раза в день до 10 дней (5дней)
Нормовен по 1 табл 2 раза в день 1 месяц 
Пентоксифилин по 1т 3 раза в день 1 месяц 
Мильгамма 2.0 вм номер 10

С 24.12.2019-31.12.19 начала капать капельницу (25,28,29 выходной - не капала) :
Карнимет в/в 200мг/мл 5 мл, ампул 1 внутривенно - струйно 2 с 24.12
Дексаметазон р-р для инъекций 4мг/мл 2мл, ампул 1 внутривенно - капельно 2 с 24.12
Эуфиллин р-р для инъекций 24мг/мл 5мл, ампул 1 внутривенно - капельно 2 с 24.12
Новокаин р-р для инъекций 5 мг/мл 5мл, ампул 2 внутривенно - капельно 2 с 24.12

Пью с 24.12.19г.
Омепразол 1 т 3 раза в день 
Нормовен по 1т 2 раза в день 
Пребагалин по 1 т на ночь
Мильгамма 29.12 последний укол

С 30.12.19г 
Тиоктовая кислота 25мг/мл 24мл в/в капельно на 100мл физ р-ра в/в капельно номер5
Пребагалин 75мг 1 табл вечером до 14 дней 
Нейромидин 1.5%-1.0 в/м номер 10
Нормовен по 1 т 2 раза в день 
31.12.19
Блокада #1 
Дипроспан 1.0


----------



## Александра1981 (3 Янв 2020)

@Pobeda, Вы должны рассказать, что Вас беспокоит, где болит и как болит.


----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)

Мне 30 лет. У меня двое детей 2014 (мне 24года) и 2015 (мне 26 лет) года рождения. Первые боли в поясничном отделе давали о себе знать в лет 19-20. Но толком никто ничего не говорил в чем дело и я её никак не лечила, на массаж и прочее не ходила. Ноющие боли в поясничном отделе очень давно, трудно сказать когда появились. Иногда кажется что они есть всегда. С 2017 увлеклась депиляцией воском и шугарингом (выезжала на дом, принадлежности носила в портфеле на плечах) В феврале 2018 сделала мрт. Где узнала о том что у меня грыжа. Была на консультации у невролога из рекомендаций получила только лфк и бассейн. Не серьёзно к этому отнеслась. Осенью 2018 вышла с декретного отпуска, на работу в кафе барменом. Работала 2/2 по 12 часов. Месяца наверное не проработала и слегла. Не могла стоять на ногах, боль в поясничном отделе и в низу живота очень сильная. Точно не вспомню чем тогда лечилась, но помню что ходила на капельницы - капали лизина эсцинат. Затем в декабре пошла в мед центр к неврологу и она назначила :Аркоксиа 120мг по 1 табл 1 раз в сутки после еды
Нормовен 2раза в день по 1 таблетке
Нейромидин по 1 таблетке 2 раза в день месяц. После этих таблеток я впервые почувствовала жизнь без боли. Сходила к тренеру который составил мне индивидуальную программу тренировки, но так я и не начала самостоятельно заниматься (( 
В двадцатых числах октября 2019 года переставила диван в детской комнате и боли стали более чувствительнее. 
С 10. 12 - появился нервный тик в правой ноге, особенно усиливался перед сном. 11-12.12 начали неметь пальцы на правой ноге мезинец и безымянный с 14.12 площадь онемения увеличилась, перейдя на внешнюю часть ступни. 
18.12.19 сделала мрт, в вертикальном положении находиться невозможно, начала болеть правая нога. Приехав с мрт легла и вставала с кровати только в туалет. Более минуты стоять не могла очень сильно болела правая нога. С левой все в порядке не беспокоит вообще. На фоне боли правой ноги, ощущение что и поясница не болит. 
19.12 - боль очень сильная, нестерпимая. 
20.12.19 казалось что стало лучше. Вставала в корсете, но на несколько минут с ним легче- без него никак.
22.12.19 - мне уже стало лучше и я уже пол часа провела на ногах. Начала болеть внутренняя часть бедра на левой ноге.
24.12.19 сходила даже в сад к ребёнку на утренник. В поликлинику на капельницу и обратно сходила пешком около 500м в одну сторону.  С 25.12. 19 стала еще сильнее боль в левом бедре и появился нервный тик. 
Стараюсь ходить по дому, но в основном лежу. Пытаюсь выполнять несложные домашние дела. С 26.12-02.01 уже самочувствие лучше. Могу ходить что- то делать и это радует очень. Сегодня 03.01.20 боль в бедре левой ноги сильная, детей в сад сама не отвела. Пошла в поликлинику на капельницу, шла медленно и долго (500м). С поликлиники забрал муж на машине. Лежу весь день. 
Мезинец на правой ноге онемевший и ступня (подушечки). Но могу все пальцы сгибать и разгибать.


----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)

Добавлю ниже еще снимки мрт за 13.02.2018г


----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Pobeda (3 Янв 2020)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

А при ходьбе на пятках и носках - стопа падает?

Вопрос оперироваться или нет?


----------



## Pobeda (4 Янв 2020)

Сейчас прошла 3 раза по 10 шагов на пятках и носках поочерёдно, прошла, стопа не падает, но слабость чувствуется в правой ступне когда иду на носках (безымянный и мезинец на этой ноге онемевшие). Несколько дней назад тоже пробовала на носках и пятках пройти, кажется тогда меньше могла пройти, слабость чувствовалась в ступнях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

То есть слабость есть, и вроде как нарастает.
Оперироваться готовы?


----------



## Pobeda (4 Янв 2020)

28.12 была на консультации у нейрохирурга в мед центре, сказал наблюдайте за состоянием и если будет серьёзное ухудшение тогда обращаться к нейрохирургу.
30.12 уже мысленно согласилась на операцию) сейчас начала уже сомневаться, стоит ли делать операцию. С сегодняшнего дня начала иглоукалывание будет ежедневно 10 сеансов. С 8 числа пойду на магнитотерапию.
На 16.01 записана на консультацию к нейрохирургу в гос больнице. (невролог говорит попробуем обойтись без операции, если не получится тогда будем оперироваться, до 16.01 время есть)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

...28.12 была на консультации у нейрохирурга в мед центре, сказал наблюдайте за состоянием и если будет серьёзное ухудшение тогда обращаться к нейрохирургу.
То есть под контролем. Отлично.

...30.12 уже мысленно согласилась на операцию) сейчас начала уже сомневаться, стоит ли делать операцию. С сегодняшнего дня начала иглоукалывание будет ежедневно 10 сеансов. С 8 числа пойду на магнитотерапию.
Маловато как-то, но уже хорошо.

....На 16.01 записана на консультацию к нейрохирургу в гос больнице. (невролог говорит попробуем обойтись без операции, если не получится тогда будем оперироваться, до 16.01 время есть)
Посмотрим.
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Pobeda (4 Янв 2020)

Маловато сеансов иглоукалывания или в общем процедур? Может что-то посоветуете ещё?
Нет, не смотрела тему про боли в спине.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2020)

*Острая боль в спине. Направления и методы лечения.*

Вот старый вариант.
Про боль все правильно, а про уменьшение размеров еще поговорим, если не операция.
Сейчас главные 2 направления лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.*


----------



## Pobeda (4 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю, сейчас прочту


----------



## Pobeda (3 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Госпитализировалась я сегодня на операцию ?


----------



## 32Ольга (3 Фев 2020)

@Pobeda, стало сильно хуже или уже нет сил терпеть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2020)

Pobeda написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый день. Госпитализировалась я сегодня на операцию ?


Приняли решение, значит, оно правильное.


----------



## Pobeda (8 Фев 2020)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Стало сильно хуже или уже нет сил терпеть?


В декабре болела правая нога, а с 3 января стала болеть левая в ягодице и до сих пор болит, правда уже не так как изначально. В положении лёжа не могу поднять таз, ощущение что защемляет сто-то слева и отдаёт боль в левую ягодицу. Была на консультации у нейрохирургов, рекомендуют операцию. (видимо сообщение не отправилось 3.02, не могу понять)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Приняли решение, значит, оно правильное.


Добрый день, уважаемый Фёдор Петрович и всем кто видит мою тему. 06.02.2020 сделали мрт и в сравнение с мрт 18.12.2019 ситуация ухудшилась. Поэтому сомнений для проведения операции у моего нейрохирурга не осталось (изначально он хотел отговорить меня от операции). Если интересно, то данные мрт могу сбросить после выписки, когда диск будет на руках. 
07.02.2020 меня прооперировали. Операция длилась 3.5 часа. Чувствую себя хорошо, от наркоза отошла легко. Единственное что беспокоит это онемение нижней части левой ноги (врач сказал что пришлось сделать упор на левую ногу, так как грыжа была очень большая (если я ничего не путаю)) Как будто стопа не моя. Вчера я двигала ей но не чувствовала этого, а могла только видеть. Сегодня я уже чувствую направление движения. Очень некомфортно. Когда тяну носок на себя, то ощущение что связка натягивается под коленкой. И нога сгибаются автоматически в колене. Больше на данный момент ничего не беспокоит, чувствую себя хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2020)

@Pobeda, пройдет. Не спешите. Тяните.


----------



## Pobeda (9 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю 🙏🙏🙏


----------

